# 18x9 5x100 et. 32...Does it exist



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm trying to run some wide rims on my '04 R32 w/o spacer because i want to track the car.
So far I have found that a 9" wide rim can fit with a 32mm offset but my problem is that i can not find a wheel that is made to that spec...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









or does anyone have any other suggestion for rim size & tire combo? thanks.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x9 5x100 et. 32...Does it exist (lil_kano)*

-you can find wheels with a 30mm offset, and have 2mm milled off the hub face at a machine shop.
-you can find 35 or 40mm offset wheels and use spacers. I know you said you don't want to run them, but they are perfectly safe if installed properly. 
You could also do a stud conversion for easier wheel swaps and another level of safety.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 11:58 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: 18x9 5x100 et. 32...Does it exist (JDriver1.8t)*

great suggestions! care to elaborate more on the last two.
what do you mean installed properly, as in with correct sized wheel bolts and hubcentric spacers?
and i've never heard of doing a wheel hub swap...


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x9 5x100 et. 32...Does it exist (lil_kano)*

Installing spacers properly is:
proper length bolts
hubcentric
proper seat of bolts
proper torque and retorque after 100 miles
You could do a stud conversion:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...ES223/
You can also find them on ebay, and you just buy the length stud you need. Some people think these are safer than bolts.
They do allow you to swap wheels easier, as well as use spacers with less difficulty.
There isn't a wheel HUB swap, just swapping between track and daily use wheels easier.
The first method I mentioned is actually very easy, or if you have the $$ you could order custom wheels with the offset you want.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

you can always get what you want. granted it will take some money. custom wheels can be made to your specs


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well the custom option was sort of my last route i wanted to go. as far as spacers i guess they are "safe" but i was told having them create under-steer in the Rs but i guess its only if you have the rears with a wider offset (somewhat staggered).
and my bad JDriver for some reason i thought i read "wheel hub." lol
I guess i will be looking more into the stud conversion and spacers. especially since its only 3mm that's needed for 18x9 et. 35.


----------



## Teedubya (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: 18x9 5x100 et. 32...Does it exist (lil_kano)*

Not cheap and there will be a good lag time (if you can actually find someone to answer questions). But it looks like you could get some Compomotive MO's to fit your needs:
http://www.usacomp.com/mo.htm
They have 18x9's in 10 to 56 mm offsets.


----------

